

Ask HN: Please help me choose between golang and clojure? I like both.... - z3phyr

I like both, but want to seriously concentrate on one.... Golang or Clojure-JVM?
======
qbrass
Make a rock-paper-scissors game for each, and have them play each other.
You'll either pick best out of 3, or the one you preferred making the game
for.

Other than that, figure out which one suits the type of programming you intend
to do.

------
zackzackzack
With the amount of information provided as to what you want to do with the
languages, the most I can do is suggest flip a coin.

------
z3phyr
I intend to create concurrent programs, in pragmatic and lightwieght way, a
good community support is a plus. Here the jvm and the googles' baby clash....

